
Pipelining Consensus Writes to Speed Up Distributed SQL Transactions - nvanbenschoten
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/transaction-pipelining/
======
zzzcpan
> Finally, the third assumption we’ll make is that the CockroachDB cluster is
> operating under a steady-state that does not include chaos events.

> they shouldn’t represent the cluster’s typical behavior –– so, for the sake
> of this performance model, it’s safe to assume they are absent.

These events can be made somewhat rare within a datacenter. But they are
actually very typical and very normal in communications between datacenters
over the internet. Ignoring them is basically ignoring 90th percentile latency
in such "geo distributed" configurations.

Which is fine, I always believed that Cockroach should focus on local
clusters. But marketing it as "geo distributed" would just bring people
disappointment, not necessarily a feeling you want potential customers to
have.

